

Ask HN: If TechCrunch is "dying", what besides HN do you read for tech news? - whenisayUH


======
whenisayUH
Inspired by this thread - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3644798> \-
where everyone is saying how bad TC is (don't disagree).

But I'd like to know what folks read now. And please no lectures on why
reading tech blogs are a waste of time. I like to waste my time :)

~~~
appleinc
If you're interested in Apple-related news:

<http://www.daringfireball.net> <http://www.loopinsight.com>
<http://www.macrumors.com>

